# My Post i cannot find...



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

The post about water meth.. in my signiture seems to have vanished... still comes up on google but that link doesn't work either,,, has it been removed for some reason?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the link doesn't work in Google it must have been removed completly, not just from forum.
Do you have the original link ?
Hoggy.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Think The problem was it was referencing the .com site and not .co.uk (I have been away awhile) the only problem now is i've messed my signiture up and can't do the code for the Click here for water meth install... GRRRRR
Doesn'tWork
http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=244728
Works
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=244728


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tony, Edit your original post to correct link.
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry I'm lost... but seems to be working

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=244728


----------

